# The Coliseum Cinema (laterly Springbok) Cheltenham - February 2011



## Lady Grey (Feb 16, 2011)

STOP PRESS!!!

The former Coliseum Cinema building is due for demolition in a matter of weeks. It is just a matter of contracts being signed, local residents recently attended a consultation meeting. The Coliseum is to be replaced by apartments

The Coliseum began life as Gilsmiths Hippodrome on 22nd September 1913. The building was designed by H.R. Rainger and was built on the site of the conservative club, with the original facade being used. It was renamed The Coliseum in 1919 and became a cinema from 1931 until it's closure in 1974. Source - Gloucestershire on screen. Various initiatives were tried to keep the building as a functioning site, for example Bransons and latterly The Springbok Bar, however it was decided that the building was not being used(!) so the only option was demolition

The Coliseum holds personal memories for me, because my family spent many hours there during the early 1970's watching various films. I am gutted by this news.

A photo of The Coliseum, taken in 1974 - the year it closed as a cinema. Thanks to Robert Rimell for the use of the photograph


*Coliseum, Cheltenham

*
© Copyright Robert Rimell and 
licensed for reuse under this Creative Commons Licence.

The building today.

















The back of the Coliseum






Side Entrance to the Coliseum






A roof top view of The Coliseum


----------



## kathyms (Feb 16, 2011)

*inside*

hi, do you think there is a way in, it would be interesting if the old arcitrave is still there. id love to see in there.


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2011)

kathyms said:


> hi, do you think there is a way in, it would be interesting if the old arcitrave is still there. id love to see in there.



Again, stop asking how to get into places please.


----------



## kathyms (Feb 16, 2011)

*please read my posts*

please could you re read my post. i didnt ask how to get in, i actualy said do you think there is a way in so that he can post some pics later. why do you pic at my posts. the last time you got it wrong and youve done it again. do you do this to everyone or is it just me. my first post asked to be inboxed, this was a general remark. when i looked back at my first post others actualy asked were is was, did you have a go at them. no and i didnt ask for either to be posted on here. so please were did i put here HOW DO I GET IN. 


krela said:


> Again, stop asking how to get into places please.


----------



## Lady Grey (Feb 16, 2011)

I will certainly explore that possibility - LADY Grey


----------



## kathyms (Feb 16, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you, if you do i look forward to seeing your pics. 


Lady Grey said:


> I will certainly explore that possibility - LADY Grey


----------



## nelly (Feb 16, 2011)

And so do I


----------



## ricasso (Feb 16, 2011)

I wish you well on that one LG, I know a lot of people have tried but so far as i know i dont think its been cracked yet, at least, not on this site, it will be another loss to this town,carrying on where they left of in the eightys, (the plough,to build the arcade) and the 60/70s through the high st with the loss of the old grammar school, whats next, the pump room? the queens?


----------



## Lady Grey (Feb 17, 2011)

And don't forget the ABC - another cinema that bit the dust. But then Cheltenham has always had a poor regard for it's architectural heritage.


----------



## neill (Feb 17, 2011)

It's funny, I was looking at this place last night while having a very agreeable curry with my wife, in the place next door. I saw the signs had gone up and builders fence around the place. This evening I was talking to a friend of mine about the building, while only about 400yards away. He did a survey of the building some years ago and says that the place is rotten, some of the brickwork is collapsing and the roof is rotten. Anything of interest was ripped out when it was used as a snooker hall. I can remember when I was a kid watching that place closing as a cinema in the 70's and reopening as a bingo hall. I used to walk from school to the bus stop just 50yards away every day!

Here is a picture of the place when it was well loved.






And another of the ABC / Regal for good measure. I sat and watched all afternoon as this building was pulled down, ball and chain job! I saw the first showing of 'Grease Lightening' in there!




Thanks, 
N.


----------



## Lady Grey (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for those images. It's strikes me as odd. that the Coliseum building still looks well maintained (on the outside) and yet just around the corner is The Odeon which closed in 2006, but is looking a right old state.

Some photos of The Odeon, taken on the same day as The Coliseum.


----------



## neill (Feb 18, 2011)

The Odeon cinema buildings also has problems. The same friend who surveyed the Coliseum cinema also surveyed the Odean. The roof is made or iron beams covered with asbestos sheets, the iron beams are rusting as the roof leaks! All the plumbing is also covered in asbestos. When the cinema was converted from a single screen to a multi screen, some of the interior was taken out. When the final two small screens were added in the 90's the hidden and forgotten glorious 1920's cocktail bar was ripped out.

Trinity Church in Cheltenham made moves to buy the building and had big plans to restore it. They commissioned a detailed survey (which my friend was involved with) and when they discovered the problems and costs involved they pulled out. It's sad but only part of the building which is really worth saving in the 1920's front facade.


----------



## ricasso (Feb 18, 2011)

seeing LG's photos of the odeon reminded me, wasnt there an issue when it was built about the frieze's on the front of the building (LG's avitar) i.e it was seen as too 'risque' for "Genteel Cheltenham" at the time! personally I would'nt mind one on the outside of my house! give the neighbours something to talk about!


----------



## crazyjon (Feb 20, 2011)

what a shame its going to be knocked down looking at the pictures it looks like it has a big stage with a fly tower,just ashame you didnt get inside to take any pictures.Please will someone on here gets some pics of the demolition if the can be nice to see whats left before its gone for ever


----------



## Lady Grey (Feb 22, 2011)

There was a recent article in The Gloucestershire Echo, about the Odeon. There is a possibility that the building could be converted into a nightclub and two restaurants, but planning permission would need to be re-applied for. I'm all for the building (even if it is only with a restored facade) having a new lease of life again, but I'm not sure if a nightclub is the best option - judging by the closure of at least two nightclubs in close proximity of The Odeon.

Crazyjon - I would like to take some photos of the demolition - me and several others no doubt. If some kind local Deri P users would keep me informed of the progress of the development, I would be happy to attend.


----------



## Speed (Feb 23, 2011)

someone needs to get in there no doubt, could be some interesting stuff left!


----------



## Regal1 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Save this Building Please*

Thanks for this interesting post. I also have been tracking this building very closely and am very annoyed that the town planners decisions to destroy this historic building.
I know this building looks tatty on the outside but inside I know is sound. Springbok spent a large amount of money doing this to meet commercial safety reg's. When contacting the Council regarding this crazy decision it was said that the building is not in a good state plus after consulting with the National Theatre Trust it was decided to agree to its demise.
I called the Theatre trust and they say it was recommended that the building should be saved! 

Ok… I'm realist and understand these buildings need to earn their keep and several attempts have failed to do this, however looking into its history by previous owners it’s been a battle to make any changes such as opening times and building use I not convinced the Council has exactly helped thing along in its past. Found much information on-line, check it out and see what you think?. As a member of the CTA (Cinema Theatre Association) I will write a letter of concern. They are a member of the British Heritage Trust and are the only chance now to save this building. But need to act quickly with help!
Anyway I will get of my soap box now. Will post some interior photos of the Coliseum (in its day) very soon. Thank you once again for this post. 

http://www.theatrestrust.org.uk/search?q=albion+street&commit=
http://publicaccess.cheltenham.gov....ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=0024M900LI000

My Cinema Website: http://www.jmaxquest.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/Cinemas/odeon.html


----------



## Lady Grey (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you very much for your informative post. I'm glad I'm not the only one concerned about the fate of this building. I look forward to seeing your photos of the interior of The Coliseum.


----------



## Lady Grey (May 29, 2011)

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co.uk/work-starts-Springbok-site/story-12129081-detail/story.html


June 2011


----------



## Lady Grey (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## nelly (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks temptingly accessible


----------



## pogle1962 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi my connection to the Coliseum is via my great great uncle Henry George (Harry) Beard. I visited Cheltenham and the site for the first time last weekend, having heard the news about its demolition. It's such a shame, nay a disgrace that it is going. The building is in fabulous condition, save for the renered facade. Methinks brown envelopes have been exchanged. Glad to see it before it went, I am being kept in touch with 'progress' by some good new found friends in Cheltenham. Alas all too little too late to save the building. I'm sure the new flats and their ample parking (7 spaces for 11 dwellings) will be a fantastic asset to the area - NOT!


----------



## Lady Grey (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, and thank your for comments which I entirely agree with. Did you get to see inside?


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 7, 2011)

nelly said:


> That looks temptingly accessible


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 7, 2011)

Is this today as it was in yesterdays photo?


----------



## pogle1962 (Jun 7, 2011)

Didn't get inside myself unfortunately but one oif the key local people has got on good terms with the demolition team so we should have some shots of the inside and be advised about any gems. I believe most of the original items may have long sionce gone but you never know. I hope people do not try to gain unauthorised access as this will close the building off to us if we aren't careful.

I love the photograph from across the rooftops. It shows the scale of the building. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Lady Grey (Jun 9, 2011)

Your're very welcome.


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 9, 2011)

Passed by here yesterday & the demo team aren't wasting any time. Inside is pretty bare, though the rear staircase remains as does the projection room which housed the aircon after conversion to club. Couldn't get access (should have brought my PPE), although the site boss was very helpful, & mentioned that a local historian had been down a few times & I think he has internal shots.

Managed to squeeze the camera through a gap in the fence looking through the side door but the shots came out crap, I'll post a couple anyway but sincere apologies for the quality.

Scaffolders reckon the building will be gone by a week on Saturday. I think that if somebody local had a chat with the site manager when they started, & turned up with hard hat, etc. they would have been given the OK to go in a for an hour to get internals. Cookie crumbles & all that!


----------



## Lady Grey (Jun 10, 2011)

A very sad sight indeed.


----------



## Lady Grey (Jul 15, 2011)

30th June
















Since these photos were taken, the roof has been completely removed. I took more photos today, which I will post soon.


----------



## Lady Grey (Aug 8, 2011)

February 2011






15th July 
















Some interior shots of The Coliseum....reduced to a pile of rubble! Thanks to the guys on site, for allowing me to take these pictures.












After I had posted these photos, I went to the Coliseum site to take some more photos. Demolition has been completed, there is nothing left of the building, but the remains of a wall that was in the basement. I will post today's photos when I have edited them.


June 






28th July


----------



## Lady Grey (Aug 11, 2011)

8th August

















Some images of the back of the former Coliseum site. A rare once in a generation opportunity to see the surrouding buildings!












And that is the end of The Coliseum. I'm sure you are all just dying to follow the construction of this once fine building's replacement? I thought not!


----------

